# Best deal on subwoofer cable?



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

Per REW it appears I need to do some experimenting with my sub placement. Unfortunately that requires I have more wiring to work with. I have been hearing about how blue jeans cable is cheap and they way to go. I went to their site and it turns out that a 20ft LFE cable from them is more expensive than from monster!! I didn't know anything could be more of a rip off than monster. Anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Best deal on LFE cable?*



nordr said:


> Anyone have some suggestions?


Try this place ....www.ramelectronics.net :yes:


----------



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Best deal on LFE cable?*

Thanks. This site has great prices. But the 8.15 for ground shipping negates the price savings. Seems like I am going to be paying at least $30 for a 20ft cable.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Best deal on LFE cable?*

Try this:
http://www.tartancable.com/subwoofer-cables/index.htm

(a division of Blue Jeans Cable)


----------



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Best deal on LFE cable?*

25ft cable for 6.00!! Awesome, thanks so much.


----------

